# Frankel's First Offspring Hits The Track



## Elf On A Shelf (13 May 2016)

And WINS!!!!  Cunco wins his 2yo maiden race at Newbury by a length. The Racing Post text commentary is quite funny! 

Cunco: Wins by a length
Insomer: Who are ya? 
Cunco: I'm the son of Frankel pal!


The author of that may just get into a wee bit of bother for that but it's funny!


----------



## Lanky Loll (13 May 2016)

I love their text commentary they come out with some corkers  
Going to be an interesting summer I think as others come forward


----------



## Spilletta (14 May 2016)

Morning Line just showed photo of him rearing and banging his head in the saddling box, (and standing on lad's foot) - then showed footage of closing stages of the race. Will be interesting to follow his progress!


----------



## HashRouge (14 May 2016)

Spilletta said:



			Morning Line just showed photo of him rearing and banging his head in the saddling box, (and standing on lad's foot) - then showed footage of closing stages of the race. Will be interesting to follow his progress!
		
Click to expand...

Just seen a picture of that in the Guardian. Sounds like he was a bit wild beforehand! Apparently he was extremely aroused in the collecting ring and all the photographers were complaining because they couldn't get publishable photos of him


----------



## Clodagh (14 May 2016)

As the trainer said in the Telegraph - he might need that tackle in the future! I am sure it was just colty behaviour and he will setlle, isn't he the image of his Dad? I hate the name but really hope he does well.


----------



## Honeylight (14 May 2016)

Cunco is the place the owners are from. Not much could be worse than Frankel though, a horrible name for an outstanding performer like him.
I wonder if a number are going to display issues with temperament? Cunco is ferociously inbred to Northern Dancer!


----------



## Mariposa (14 May 2016)

Despite his coltish behaviour before I thought he ran really well, he picked up beautifully - what a great start for Frankel! And I know they say he doesn't stamp his offspring, but wow doesn't Cunco look like his dad?!


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 May 2016)

His mother is tempremental apparently so it could come from her, he does look surprisingly like his dad.

As someone who wouldnt walk up the road to watch a flat race, summer might be a bit more interesting racing wise as the rest of his first offspring start to race and I will have to watch them all.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 May 2016)

Interesting that Cunco was born on Jan 11th.  Sir Henry's birthday and that he was Frankel's first born foal.  I do hope that the great man is looking down.

I agree that the name Cunco is frightful.  Mind you,  it's just as well that the owners don't live in Weston-Super-Mare,  isn't it?

Alec.

Ets,  I too have no real interest in flat-racing,  but as last year I was invited,  and took SallyF along as a guest,  to a private viewing of Frankel and at the stud where he stands,  I have more than a passing interest in the horse.  We also had Kingman on parade and Oasis Dream!  How lucky were we?  I'm currently talking nicely to my host to see if a second visit would be permitted! :wink3:


----------



## 9tails (15 May 2016)

I bet I can guess his stable nickname.


----------



## Clodagh (27 May 2016)

Second one runs today at 2.40. Go Majoris!
http://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/sport/second-frankel-offspring-prepares-for-debut-xv88f8q3k


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 May 2016)

just seen he came 5th...


----------



## Clodagh (27 May 2016)

Mmmm...that isn't too exciting. The replay isn't on RUK yet.


----------



## Clodagh (27 May 2016)

http://www.chroma.premiumtv.co.uk/s...ideoFileId_15518305/clipId_2602136/index.html

He was staying on well, his dam was a stayer so there may be more to come.


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 May 2016)

looks promising, after all its his first run and it didn't look like he was being hard ridden so maybe next time he will have more of an idea,  it makes flat racing a bit more exiting having frankels offspring around, I must admit I prefer the jump racing...


----------



## Clodagh (27 May 2016)

I never watch the flat either, but I do love Frankel so it makes me look out for them.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 May 2016)

This poor.horse was probably put under.more pressure than the first runner as he had a winner to follow up on! 

What ever happens I think Frankel will be top freshman sire of the year and we may not see as many fillies as you would expect. If they don't show enough at home they will keep them for the breeding shed with their name.intact rather than muddy it by doing badly on the course.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2016)

I see his first filly out won - two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 June 2016)

Clodagh said:



			I see his first filly out won - two out of three ain't bad.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people were questioning why such a well bred filly was ever running at Catterick lol! Well they have to start somewhere, why not go for an easy win if you have the oppertunity and most importantly - Not every single one of his offspring will be world class! I am sure there will be some completely useless yaks bred by him, we just havent seen them yet lol!


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2016)

EKW said:



			A lot of people were questioning why such a well bred filly was ever running at Catterick lol! Well they have to start somewhere, why not go for an easy win if you have the oppertunity and most importantly - Not every single one of his offspring will be world class! I am sure there will be some completely useless yaks bred by him, we just havent seen them yet lol!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with you.
I was thinking that Coomore must breed some rubbish - do they sell excess through the sales ring? All their horses have such great names though, they wouldn't want to let the good names go!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 June 2016)

Coolmore reserve the names years in advance and pay a keep fee on them until they are ready to use them. The 2yos that show the best at home will get the best names. Fillies that are well bred but are naff at home will go straight to the paddocks without a blemish on their records.

As to where their crap goes? Who knows, probably the 2you breeze ups at the start of the season or dispersed to other trainers under different colours and names.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2016)

Thank you for that.


----------



## Clodagh (8 July 2016)

Well he had an Ascot winner today. I thought he didn't stamp his stock? This one (Seventh Heaven) and Cunco look like clones.


----------



## alsosusieq2 (16 July 2016)

This was marvelous news to hear, I'm looking forward to hearing more from the other get also.


----------



## tiffin (17 July 2016)

Wow, do they usually inbreed them that much?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 July 2016)

tiffin said:



			Wow, do they usually inbreed them that much?
		
Click to expand...

It's called Line breeding  some more so than others. But generally yes, the majority of horses will have a common parent 2-3 times somewhere within 5 generations.


----------

